# Its official uber autonomous fleet hits pitsburgh



## Uber_nomad (Nov 16, 2015)

Check out this post from bloomberg.
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/featu...eet-arrives-in-pittsburgh-this-month-is06r7on

The future is here and on pace for driver removal if all goes well for them.


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Idk man...let Travis be the first rider on this self driving cars


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber_nomad said:


> Check out this post from bloomberg.
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/featu...eet-arrives-in-pittsburgh-this-month-is06r7on
> 
> The future is here and on pace for driver removal if all goes well for them.


They still have drivers.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Uber_nomad said:


> Check out this post from bloomberg.
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/featu...eet-arrives-in-pittsburgh-this-month-is06r7on
> 
> The future is here and on pace for driver removal if all goes well for them.


Travis hasn't asked the all important question: Will anyone climb into a driverless car?

some will, but as soon as the thing screws up, they'll shun it for a driven vehicle.

Even it if were cheaper, I wouldn't climb into one. The gps does weird things. There are times when it goes completely ga ga, for no apparent reason.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

"The Goal; to replace Uber's almost 1 million drivers with robotic drivers as quickly as possible." That's Uber Law. So let it be written, so let it be done.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

How will things work in tunnels?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> "The Goal; to replace Uber's almost 1 million drivers with robotic drivers as quickly as possible." That's Uber Law. So let it be written, so let it be done.


Good news !

Travis plans on keeping 50,000 drivers when he gets a million self driving cars.


----------



## ohm1 (Mar 26, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Good news !
> 
> Travis plans on keeping 50,000 drivers when he gets a million self driving cars.


Because he wouldn't sleep at night if he had no serfs to control.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so when the pickup address is at a big mall, how does the pax let the computer know which entrance he's at? same for a ball game, or a concert at a big venue

Will a driverless car pull over and pick people up in no stopping zones? pax gonna be walking a ways to get to their car


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> They still have drivers.


Each one of these cars has two drivers. A pilot and a co-pilot according to the article.


----------



## bimmy5678 (Jul 17, 2016)

A Morgan said:


> Each one of these cars has two drivers. A pilot and a co-pilot according to the article.


Yeah, so Uber's gonna save a ton of money by owning all the cars and having 2 drivers in each? Thus is never gonna happen, at least for a very long time.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

bimmy5678 said:


> Yeah, so Uber's gonna save a ton of money by owning all the cars and having 2 drivers in each? Thus is never gonna happen, at least for a very long time.


Travis will not be able to have a truly self driving car for another 10 years. Engineers controlling a car 10% of the time is not the same thing as self car.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> How will things work in tunnels?


A reciever will be hard wired to device in the tunnell that will continue the connection.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Ringo said:


> A reciever will be hard wired to device in the tunnell that will continue the connection.


O.K. Who will be installing all these receivers inside these tunnels?

How will they do on snowy roads? Specifically during a storm when a side street hasn't been plowed and a dead end street at that, where there will be no place to turn around. I'll tell you...a lot of stranded uber cars stuck in snow.


----------



## cubert (Feb 13, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> O.K. Who will be installing all these receivers inside these tunnels?
> 
> How will they do on snowy roads? Specifically during a storm when a side street hasn't been plowed and a dead end street at that, where there will be no place to turn around. I'll tell you...a lot of stranded uber cars stuck in snow.


Lol can you imagine a self driving car stuck in snow and people inside with big eyes like wtf is happening ahahaaha


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

cubert said:


> Lol can you imagine a self driving car stuck in snow and people inside with big eyes like wtf is happening ahahaaha


What's even funnier is a bunch of *empty* uber cars stuck in snowbanks and off ramps side streets and alleys unplowed parking lots etc... all trying to "autonomize" their way out of trouble. I bet they won't keep little autonomous shovels in the trunk to dig themselves out of trouble either.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> O.K. Who will be installing all these receivers inside these tunnels?
> 
> How will they do on snowy roads? Specifically during a storm when a side street hasn't been plowed and a dead end street at that, where there will be no place to turn around. I'll tell you...a lot of stranded uber cars stuck in snow.


And how will the cars be able to keep in their lane when all the lane markers are buried? Or for that matter too faded for the car's sensors to pick up.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

How about when the GPS sends the cars to the alley behind people's houses instead of the front door? Are they going to auto cancel the trip at the 5 minute mark and move on if the rider isn't in the car? How about answering texts from the rider when they're saying "the app says you're here but I don't see you?" 

I've gotten that texts a few times, and I'm usually right there. People either don't recognize the car as what's listed in the app, or are sitting waiting and the hybrid rolls up so quiet they can't hear it.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Long story short. The people of the 22nd Century are going to have a lot of bugs to work out with these things when they finally go online.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CrazyT said:


> How about when the GPS sends the cars to the alley behind people's houses instead of the front door? Are they going to auto cancel the trip at the 5 minute mark and move on if the rider isn't in the car? How about answering texts from the rider when they're saying "the app says you're here but I don't see you?"
> 
> I've gotten that texts a few times, and I'm usually right there. People either don't recognize the car as what's listed in the app, or are sitting waiting and the hybrid rolls up so quiet they can't hear it.


Ah ahah, behind the house is a good one. Sometimes the GPS tries to take me thru alleys just to arrive behind the address


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Relax, they rolled them out this past weekend for CMU students coming back to school. I have only seen 1 in the last 4 days. Even Travis came out and said it wouldn't be able to go out in bad weather. He thinks 50,000 to 100,000 human drivers are going to pick up the scraps lol. Brilliant people always seem to lack common sense!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Back it up Uber said:


> Relax, they rolled them out this past weekend for CMU students coming back to school. I have only seen 1 in the last 4 days. Even Travis came out and said it wouldn't be able to go out in bad weather. He thinks 50,000 to 100,000 human drivers are going to pick up the scraps lol. Brilliant people always seem to lack common sense!


But weather can change quickly. I mean you might know when snow is coming, but it can be sunny at 2pm then a monsoon at 3pm.

But again, will all the street signs be in a database? So it knows not to pick up people in bus zones and no stopping zones


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm starting to believe now that Travis is a time traveller. He probably travelled from the year 2176 and brought this autonomous car non-sense with him smh


----------



## Back it up Uber (Aug 1, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> But weather can change quickly. I mean you might know when snow is coming, but it can be sunny at 2pm then a monsoon at 3pm.
> 
> But again, will all the street signs be in a database? So it knows not to pick up people in bus zones and no stopping zones


That's my point. It's going to be a very long time before they will hit the road, if it ever does. Travis has no common sense if he thinks people like us are going to be ok only making money when the weather is too bad for driverless cars. They won't be coming out until they are as flawless as possible. One accident or even a bunch of smaller problems Uber goes up in flames.


----------

